# adding foglights



## moonlite5hadow (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, these are my parents cars, and im more familiar with my Z than their altimas. 

they both have '08 Altima SE's. 

my mom has (i think) the navigation package which includes the foglights and spoiler.

my dad has the tech. package w/o fogs or spoiler.

from those more knolwedgable on the 08's, could my dad just buy the OEM fogs and install those in his non-fog bumper? (has black plastic inserts vs the fogs, and im guessing they mount up at the same points?) or will he need a whole new bumper? we're not worried about the fog light controls on the column cause we're just going to wire up a switch under the dash.

spoiler im not concerned about, as i've already installed a few on some friends cars.

thanks in advance, and sorry for being such an altima :newbie:


----------



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't know about the Altima, but on the Nissan Frontier, I have an SE that had the plastic inserts in the fog light holes. The wiring to power fog lights already existed, so I bought the OEM fog lights and plugged them right in. However it did require a different stalk at the steering wheel in order to power that wiring. You'd have to determine which wire is for the fog lights to do your own switch, but the wiring should already exist.


----------



## moonlite5hadow (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome, thanks. looks like i have something to work on next week!


----------



## 2007altima (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey wondering if you installed the fog and you don't need a new bumper


----------

